# Chevy Mall billet aluminum bowties



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

sweet! where did u get this?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> sweet! where did u get this?


From Chevy Mall
Cruze 2011 Bowtie Billet Set-Chevy Mall


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

woahhh! ahah thats big price tag but the quality is worth it over any vinyl. But looks great audog!!


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, had vinyl overlays, couldn't ever get them to go on without some air bubbles, finally got tired of looking at them. In fact, during a routine service, the dealer ordered me replacements thinking that the bubbles were a mfg defect. So I have a new in box set of gold bow ties in my garage, in case I want to go back


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

well thats a win win for you :goodjob:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...which will "increase" in value more? that billet logo or the same $$$ put into the bank?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...which will "increase" in value more? that billet logo or the same $$$ put into the bank?


Well, obviously, money invested in an interest bearing vehicle will increase in value more than a hunk of metal stuck to a car. But that wasn't the question, or the train of the conversation, so the comment was unwarranted, if not a bit rude.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I was humorously attempting to allude to our _current_ market down turn/slide, where the METAL actually _might_ have more _long-term_ value than our greenbacks.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ever driven an "interest bearing vehicle"?? lol! The ride's pretty rough these days....


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

70AARCUDA-
My apologies sir, have taken a bath this week in the market, so was not in a humorous state of mind. 
And if the bow ties were copper...........


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Ever driven an "interest bearing vehicle"?? lol! The ride's pretty rough these days....


Ouch!


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

On a note more related to the bow ties themselves- they do look good on the car, and in the daylight the matte finish does look nice. I still wish they had been a better fit (for the price I was hoping for perfect). I may just take my spare set of gold ones and paint them at some point. I think I'll wait and see if the aluminum ones fall off first.


----------



## Cruzin' (Jul 2, 2011)

For the price of those bowties you definitely should expect a perfect fit. I would exchange those if I were you and see if another set has the same defect or not. There's really no excuse for such a pricey item to be lacking decent quality control.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Cruzin' said:


> For the price of those bowties you definitely should expect a perfect fit. I would exchange those if I were you and see if another set has the same defect or not. There's really no excuse for such a pricey item to be lacking decent quality control.


Have sent correspondence to Chevy Mall, have received no response and it's been 3 days. Now, the Cruze baseball hat that I ordered is perfect


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of it. I am interested in getting the chrome set


----------

